# مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..



## معرض التخصصي (20 يناير 2021)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك  فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم،  حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد  خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي  الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي  الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك,  المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30 ..*

مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود  الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران ,  مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (24 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل  سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر,  سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك  فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر  الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي  الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر alakhttiar1.com مظلات ممرات مظلات مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 مظلات ممرات .... مظلات و سواتر الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل المظلات و السواتر و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي mthlat-sa.com/ مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض سواتر و مظلات الرياض سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ | ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ | ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظˆط§طھط±طŒ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆ ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ 0500559613. ط®ط¨ط±ط© ظ…ظ†ط° ط§ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 20 ط¹ط§ظ…ط§ظ‹ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط´ط¦ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظˆط³ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظˆظ…ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط©. سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة , مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر شاهد المزيد خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613 alakhttiar1.com الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : 0500559613 - 0114996351 مشاريع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | sawater-sa.com تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية. جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه مظلات وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي سواتر و مظلات الرياض, مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613 مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض pvc و سواتر الرياض مظلات سيارات مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي sawater-sa.com تقدم مظلات وسواتر افضل الاعمال للمظلات والسواتر . مظلات وسواتر الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال. توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة. تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها. فوائد تظليل السيارات: 1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة. 2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور . 3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة. 4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل. شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351 تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :- مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه .. مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية. مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة. مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها. مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها. مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم: - مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس - شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان - الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل - عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة. يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب: سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية. مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول- مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل. ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر. لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت. مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل: نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية. مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل: نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل. مظلات اشرعة بي في سي: نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل. مظلات مداخل لكسان: نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب. مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط: نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل. مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل: 1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف. 2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات. 3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة. 4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل. مظلات مداخل الفلل يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل. مظلات خارجية للحدائق متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء. بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق. نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق. مظلات مداخل الفلل نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر. لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت. مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل: نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية. مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل: نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل. مظلات اشرعة بي في سي: نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل. مظلات مداخل لكسان: نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب. مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط: نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل. مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل: 1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف. 2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات. 3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة. 4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل. يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل. مظلات خارجية للحدائق متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء. بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق. نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق. مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ 0553770074 مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ 0553770074 مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ... ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,.. شركة الإختيار الأول-شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات,السواتر والمظلات,مظلات وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,مظلات سيارات, مظلات مدارس... الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929 مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر sawater-sa.com مظلات وسواتر الرياض معارضنا المعتمدة الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع التخصصي المعارض بالمدن الاخرى جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:. # المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات بجميع منآطق السعوديه للإتصالات والإستفسارات ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351 شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134 المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية تليفاكس \ 0114996351 ج \ 0500559613 ج \ 0535553929 ج \ 0548682241


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد  السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات  شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل  يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي  المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي  - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار  الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي  قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (29 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (31 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر  المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة،  حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (31 يناير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات  وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **#  المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241....*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (1 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض-  تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر  الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط،  حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش  الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (3 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي  السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (5 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي  الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (5 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر  الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق ,  مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (6 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (6 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم  ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (7 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل  جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل  والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (8 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (8 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش  الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (10 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور ,  مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351  ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (12 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي  السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (13 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب  مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و  بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي  القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351  ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (15 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد  وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل  جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات  سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (16 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل  أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى  تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك,  المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج  المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب،  حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات  وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب#  المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (18 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق  الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (18 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض –  سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل  ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات  احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي  الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (19 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب  بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي  عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب  المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات  مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات  الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر  شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي  المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (24 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي  هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (24 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي  المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل  حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية ,  النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم  أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات  قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر  الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد  خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل  وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد  معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي  العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور ,  مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 فبراير 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي  المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي  المروة، حي بدر، حي  المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (1 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم  فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع  المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي  غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور  ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر  الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل  القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي  البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **#  المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (3 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض-  تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي  المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات  سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (4 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة  الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي،  النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (5 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية  وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات  وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (6 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء  بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي،  المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (7 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر  خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي  عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (9 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور  ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات  وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة  الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي  المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (18 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد  وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي  النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات -  مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي  المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات  ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض  ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء -  القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## حمد جاسم (25 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ1x
Kennisgeving voor omleiding



Kennisgeving voor omleiding


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه  الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم  الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات  المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات  والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية،  حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك,  المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (29 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com 
**مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر
*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلاتمظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351 شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351 تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجود عاليه وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي** مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض**سواتر و مظلات الرياض,**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي*​
  *

​*
 *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات​**مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*​سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_​*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* ​شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*​ * مشاريع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض*​*مظلات الرياض التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الرياض0114996351 خامات اوربية وكورية باقل*​*الأسعار
**مظلات الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض مظلات-الاختيار-الاول
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الأول تقدم شركة الاختيار الأول شركة المظلات والسواتر رقم واحد في السعودية أفضل أنواع السواتر والمظلات وتغطية المسابح
*_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي​*سواتر و مظلات الرياض-**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي,*​ * مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي: 0500559613 تعرف على مظلات السيارات والسواتر انواعها واسعارها * * مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض pvc و سواتر الرياض مظلات سيارات​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي *​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613 - تركيب مشاريع هناجر- مظلات السيارات -السواتر*​*تقدم مظلات وسواتر افضل الاعمال للمظلات والسواتر . مظلات وسواتر الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | 0500559613 | مظلات وسواتر | مظلات سيارات| مظلات التخصصي*​*مظلات الاختيار الاول الرياض …تركيب مظلة سيارات بيوم واحد وعمل سواتر الاسوار باشكال رائعه.*
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض - معرض مظلات التخصصي - مظلات** تركيب مظلات سيارات الرياض - مظلات وسواتر. مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي افضل خامات المظلات مظلات المشاريع سيارات تركيب اعمال المظلات*
 مظلات وسواتر · ‏مظلات · ‏مظلات الرياض · ‏تركيب مظلات الرياض
 *مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
  alakhttiar1.com
*مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيار :0548682241 لتركيب المشاريع ب (ابها-الخميس-نجران-جازان)*
   *شهادة تسجيل معتمد**ة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*
  * سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134*
  * المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي*
  * الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي*
  * للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية*
  * تليفاكس \ 0114996351*
  




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض| معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبية*​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (30 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى  حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج،  حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (31 مارس 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات  سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (3 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان  للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل  الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات  والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات  سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (6 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي  الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي  الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (9 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (10 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع  الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي  الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (12 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (13 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه  للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي  عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار  جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند  تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات  وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة،  حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (15 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (16 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى  حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية،  حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو ,  مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من  الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور  ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك  فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر  الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي  الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي  القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض  ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء -  القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة  الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة  بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة ,  حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (24 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي  صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي  النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 أبريل 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية  للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم  في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي  أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات  الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي  أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (3 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة،  حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات  بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (6 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام //  مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع  التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (8 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية  وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (8 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع  الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (15 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (16 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم  الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير،  حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات  الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف  المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم  ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال،  حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (18 مايو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات  وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات  مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (5 يونيو 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **#  المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (24 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول:معرضناالتخصصي{سواترالتخصصي}ج/0535553929 ت/011499635..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد  الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي  غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (9 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 





*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات  #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 
 







*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبي**ه*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (10 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 





*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*





مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات  #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبي**ه*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (12 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 





*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613


مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبي**ه*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (14 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (18 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (20 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (23 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات  الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (25 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (27 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات  العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (30 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (1 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلا**ت*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (3 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات  الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (10 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (12 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (13 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (15 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض |  سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (20 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (22 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق  #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (23 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 





*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (25 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض |*
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر
*​
*





*


*شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق  #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (8 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*





*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (13 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (18 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (21 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (24 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من  20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (27 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*ا​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (30 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*ا​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (5 يناير 2023)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول لعام 2023 - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (الخميس في 02:03)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول لعام 2023 - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (الجمعة في 02:43)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول لعام 2023 - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------

